# Which style is right for me?



## ninjatradingcompany (Aug 8, 2007)

Taekwondo, taekwondo, taekwondoseems like all I see are taekwondo dojos. Which I have nothing against taekwondo by any means. Im just not sure that this style is the right one for me. Which leads me to the topic of this thread.

I have never had any formal training other than a brief Karate class that only lasted a few months when I was about 9 years old. I have three girls now and they seem to be very interested in martial arts and have asked several times about join a program as a family. 

With so many different forms of martial arts to choose from, your suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 8, 2007)

I would highly recommend looking thru your phone book to see what schools are in your area. Here on Martial talk each art has a brief introduction on what it is about. 
Youtube.com can show you some video clips of the arts that can you give you a broader idea of it. Then finally selecting a school.
You can ask the teacher about the art and tell him your limited knowledge on that art and he will explain things to you maybe even practice a free class to get a feel for it. The right style for you will differ to each person
and each person's goal.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd suggest starting here.  The general consensus seems to be that the art is not as important as finding the instructor and school that works for you.  Good luck!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2007)

Well ... what do you want to get out of your training?  

What is your goal, a black belt? beyond? self-defense? competition?  Do you want to learn ground fighting? boxing? throwing? kicking?

Are you interested in internal theory such as energy flow and meditation?  Are you looking for exercise mainly?

Do you need training supplementation for your career, i.e. are you involved in law enforcement in any way? personal/executive protection? asset protection? work at night in a bad part of town?

Is this something you want to do for the rest of your life, or for the next five years?

What motivates you to seek out martial arts?

I googled martial arts in Houston and found MANY different options.  Hence, I recommend you transport your hind quarters TO some of these locations and ask to try class out for a week - most will let you try at least a class for free if you sign a waiver.  Go many places, talk with people and don't sign a contract.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I recommend you transport your hind quarters TO some of these locations and ask to try class out for a week - most will let you try at least a class for free if you sign a waiver.


 
And if you can't try the class for a day or week, but the instructor has good credentials, some schools offer a trial program (3 months, for example).



shesulsa said:


> ...don't sign a contract.


 
I would amend that by saying not to sign a contract until you know that it is the right school for you. Contracts have a bad rap, but if the school offers one, look it over. Some contracts have good financial advantages without serious constraints.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I would amend that by saying not to sign a contract until you know that it is the right school for you. Contracts have a bad rap, but if the school offers one, look it over. Some contracts have good financial advantages without serious constraints.


Fair enough.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2007)

What's available where you are?


----------



## ninjatradingcompany (Aug 8, 2007)

For me self-defense has always been a concealed weapon. I would much rather pull a trigger than engage in physical combat, however I realize that it is not always possible in every situation and one must be prepared for action under any scenario that presents it's self. 

My quest for a martial arts style that fits me is for all of the above, (self-defense, exercise...ect.) and I definitely want my girls to be able to define themselves heaven forbid they are ever in a hostile situation. 

I'll set out to see a couple of dojos this week and let you guys know what happens........thanks for all the info!


----------



## still learning (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, JUDO!   Especially for girls, and guys, most women are grab and JUDO throws are good techniques for escaping.

Judo is more than you think? ...people think it is just about throwing and most do not see the self-defense/offense part of it.

The physcial work is hard, learning to fall and roll is something everyone should learn!

The is a Doctor in Kona, who sent his three girls to College...far away from home. Did he worry? ...a little, but all three girls are Black Belts in JUDO.

JUDO is hands on experience...daily practice in actully throws and falls.

TRY looking into JUDO? ........Aloha


----------



## TheOriginalName (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey there - 

Welcome to Martial Talk firstly - always happy to see new people joining and bringing new ways of looking at things.

Personally i am studing Bushidokan - which is a mixed martial art with it's beginnings based in karate. 

What attracted me was the fact that it was a practical approach - a lot of it focuses on self defence in the real world. It also has a bit of traditional stuff as well - which is great for developing understanding the the body and energy. 

So i agree so far with what others have said - get out there and do as many "try out" classes as you can, with the entire family if possible. 
I'm sure you'll find a school that has what your looking for.

And lastly my school has a bit of a saying - the family that kicks together stays together!! 

Best of luck with starting your martial arts journey.


----------



## billybybose (Aug 12, 2007)

think about your lifestyle too.is price a factor,is commuting time,is class frequency.theres probably a couple of weeks worth of investigation in just the tkd schools alone.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 12, 2007)

I will come from this at a different angle, in your post you mention your girl are looking into and asking to join correct?

If so why are they asking saw something on TV or are there friends doing classes somewhere?

I find that must childern want to do it for one of the above reason if it is because of friend that will limit you to what there friends are doing.

If it is because of TV you must first inform them that mostly what you see on TV movie are not the real way of doing it and it is hard work daay in and day out.

If it is because of the sport aspect on television theen that would also be the right choice.

Do you have a clue as to way they would like to take it?


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 13, 2007)

Since you're in Houston, you're a lucky man if you want weapons training.  ARMA used to be headquartered there.  As a result, there are not one, but TWO study groups there for Historical European Swordsmanship, one in the north, and one in the south.  You will get some serious martial training out of those guys, both armed and unarmed.  However, they do have minimum age requirements.  There is a youth program, but I'm not sure how it works.

http://www.armanorthhouston.org/
http://studygroups.thearma.org/~southhouston/

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## ninjatradingcompany (Aug 13, 2007)

Still Learning.....Thanks for the info on JUDO! I want to stay away from the norm and do something different. Judo sounds like alot of FUN and practical!


----------



## SeanKerby (Aug 13, 2007)

If your interested in self defense and practical applications try Krav Maga or Jiu Jutsu. Or Systema. Judo is great, but find something that will give you a little of everything.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know why Krav Maga wasn't brought up earlier.  Good suggestion, Sean!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 19, 2007)

If you ask me the question "What style is the right one for me?" Is like asking "what exercise is the right one for me?"  Simple-- the one that you do.
That means, the one you like and would continue with. Or that your daughters would like? In Houston, you've got the famous (Henry Poo Yee) and his Praying Mantis school headquarters. Maybe you'd like that? Southern Praying mantis is not everywhere, its not offered in Albquerque. 
Anyway, here's a contact for that school below.

Dave

New Houston recruits should call Sifu Paul Dermody (832) 628-8915


----------

